# Decisions, decisions - which Blu-Ray player should I buy?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

While I'm not taking an actual poll, I'm looking for comments/suggestions from people as to which of the following DVD players I'm considering might be the best to eventually buy:

* Sony BDP-S300
* Sony BDP-S301
* Samsung BD-P1400


* Sony BDP-S500 (I listed this a bit separately because its price point is a couple hundred more than the three above. If someone can elaborate as to just why, I might consider this unit.)

If the dual format ones weren't so darned expensive, I'd opt for those.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I would add the PS3 to the list. Its an excellent BD player, has wireless for easy firmware upgrades (which happen every month or so) plus it plays games so you can always sell it easy at a later date if you want to.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Not really interested in the games at all, which is why I never considered it. I'd prefer to stick with the above ones I've listed.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

So don't play games, it's still a great BD player and also does a good job on upconverting stardard DVD's. Many folks have purchased a PS3 just for the BD player.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

My PS3 doesn't upconvert any standard DVD's, only displays at 480p. Have my output set to 1080p.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

PTown said:


> My PS3 doesn't upconvert any standard DVD's, only displays at 480p. Have my output set to 1080p.


Well, all I can say is mine does, you have the latest software on it (it was done a few months ago to add that feature)?


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

PTown said:


> My PS3 doesn't upconvert any standard DVD's, only displays at 480p. Have my output set to 1080p.


Are you using component cables, or an HDMI? My HD-DVD player only upconverts through the HDMI connection, so I would assume BD is the same.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

All right, all right. Enough about PS3. I didn't put that in my original list for a reason, so can we disregard that? I'm still debating which of the aforementioned DVD players I might go with. Fortunately, I'm in no rush.


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> All right, all right. Enough about PS3. I didn't put that in my original list for a reason, so can we disregard that? I'm still debating which of the aforementioned DVD players I might go with. Fortunately, I'm in no rush.


Maybe he prefers the aesthetics of a regular player. Just answer his question you PS3 nazis, gees.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> While I'm not taking an actual poll, I'm looking for comments/suggestions from people as to which of the following DVD players I'm considering might be the best to eventually buy:
> 
> * Sony BDP-S300
> * Sony BDP-S301
> ...


I would only spend the extra money on the S500 if you have a decent audio system that can take advantage of the DTS HD and Dolby True HD decoders. If you do then you will really enjoy the MASTER AUDIO TRACKS.

If not then I guess go with the S301, it seems the S300 has some noise issues and JAVA runs Slow. I love samsung but I dont think at this point in the game I would choose another manufacturers take on a BD player just yet.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ryan, I do, indeed, have one hell of a sound system. Now if I can only get that S500 to come down a bit in price.

BTW, can you elaborate on the Master Audio tracks and stuff? I admit I'm not up to speed on that insofar as BD DVD players go.


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

If not lossless audio its as close as it gets.

* DTS-HD High Res up to 6 Mbps and DTS-HD Master Audio up to 24.5 Mbps; Dolby Digital Plus up to 1.7 Mbps, and Dolby TrueHD up to 18 Mbps


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted in another thread_*
> The only real downside if you ask me is that it does not have an IR port. If you use a universal remote and want to control the PS3 you have to do a workaround including a USB to PS2 controller adapter and a PS2 DVD controller with an IR adapter.*


And that's one big reason why a PS3 is out of the question for me. I use a Harmony 880, and being able to easily integrate a BD player into the mix is important.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I have the S300. For my needs its a great machine, IMO.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, if I can talk my contacts at ABT Electronics to cut the price of the S500 to around $500-$550 tops, they've got a deal.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ Great store, ABT Electronics. Good luck.

I bet you can get it for $550. Reliable places like CDW and B&H Photo have it for around $600 online. Maybe you could negotiate a deal with some free movies that would work for both of you.

That's also a nice machine. Looking through Sony's line, that's the one I'd buy.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

They gave me a great price on the Samsung LED DLP 61" HDTV in August. I told them Amazon.com had it on sale for $2399, which was $500 less than ABT. ABT not only matched that price, they beat it by $25 and offered me the stand for $150 rather than the $250 price, and a 4--year warranty and service plan for $150. 

I've purchased from them before and have always been very satisfied with their service.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Mike728 said:


> Are you using component cables, or an HDMI? My HD-DVD player only upconverts through the HDMI connection, so I would assume BD is the same.


HDMI of course  w/ the latest software. Perhaps I need to double check when I get home.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

PTown said:


> My PS3 doesn't upconvert any standard DVD's, only displays at 480p. Have my output set to 1080p.


My PS3 upconverts mine to 1080p just fine


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmm.. I'll certainly have to check again when I get home. Thanks everyone.
Sorry for hijacking your thread Vader.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

PTown said:


> Sorry for hijacking your thread Vader.


*Apology accepted.*


----------

